# Spun sugar & humidity



## altonbfan (Aug 10, 2005)

What's the best way (other than a dehumidifier) to protect spun sugar from humidity? I know adding cream of tartar helps but I need to do everything I can.

THANKS!!


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, you can place it in an airtight container with a dehumidifying agent such as silca gel,limerocks, or sodium chloride. Just place a piece of wax paper or parchment paper between your sugar and the agent do not place them directly on it. I am guessing you are using regular granulated sugar as your mixture? You would really be better off with tartaric acid if its available in your area. Other than adding a dehumidifying agent thats about all you can do, that or use it quick! Or just place it in an airtight container and hope for the best I wish there was more I could tell you but spun sugar is very fragile and will not last exposed to humid conditions. There is one more thing place it in zip lock bags that might hold it for a while.


----------



## altonbfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately airtight containers are not really an option. I'm making a wedding cake (croquembouche) and it will be inside an air conditioned restaurant most of the time but I still don't want to have to worry about it "melting" while transporting it on an august afternoon.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

AltonBFan
As long as your vehicle has ac you should be fine. I would not prepare the spun sugar until the last minute, better safe than sorry if you know what I mean. I am not familiar with the term you used what is a 
croquembouche?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Alton fan.
I know CR won't mind me disagreeing with him. Cold forced air contains a lot of moisture and cold melts the sugar. So refrigeration/air conditioning is a nono.
Where is your spun going, around the bottom?
Transportation should not be bad. Variing ambient temps can affect it.
Putting your spun in an airtight container and adding it to your croq. when you set it up should be fine.
How are the puffs?
pan
oh are you using a form?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Got a point pan I forgot about that issue all together. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## altonbfan (Aug 10, 2005)

Here's what I'm doing

http://www.chefdecuisine.com/cuisine...QUEMBOUCHE.asp

The puffs are turning out great! The sugar is great too but we've noticed that after a few hours it sort of melts and loses its hard structure (I'm assuming due to humidity).

Thanks for all the advice guys! Keep it coming if you have any tips.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

If at all possible make the sugar at the restaurant. If it's at a restaurant they should have everything you need. Just bring your own pan, sugar and spinner (whatever it is that you use.) just arrange it ahead of time with the house chef, and you should be good to go.

(Mind you that the Croquembouche is pretty impressive by itself, if you can't embellish it with spun sugar only you would know!)


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats what I was trying to say. Went around my elbow to get to my ^[email protected]%.Thanks CH.


----------



## babadeen (Feb 13, 2006)

:chef: try making the sugar pieces seperatly and holding them with silica gel(it can be reused again and again) or dip the bouches in chocolate with the spun sugar on top.


----------

